# Season opener this weekend



## sportsman18 (Jan 18, 2005)

Just wondering who is all going fishing for the opener this weekend. I'm heading up to Lake of the Woods and hopefully nail some walleyes. To bad the weather couldn't get any better for us I guess we will just have to dress warm. Good luck to all of you fishing this weekend and throughout the summer.

______________________________________
Takes a Box of Shells


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Second year in a row I'm missing the MN opener. Before that I hadn't missed since I was little.

But I will be fishing...on the Missouri R. 8)

Good luck MN boys!


----------

